# Confused as fuck



## psych (Sep 10, 2015)

I keep reading online all these different protocols on peptides. 
"take this with no food, it can be taken with food, only at certain times, protein only, only when the moon is full" (made that up), etc....

So I am convinced now that igf lr3 is best prewrokout with carbs.

But before that cjc/ghrp 30 minutes.

And taking mk677 in the am is better than pm prebed. Just easier to handle. No bloat this way.....for me.

Cjc/ghrp in am with mk677 then eat. And cjc/ghrp an hour after a workout.

But should the post workout cjc/ghrp that is an hour after my workout be done in a fasted state? I normally have EAA and carbs post. But the more is read is that fucks with mgf. And taking the carbs will blunt my cjc/ghrp. Am I seeing this right?

Also one of the vets should make a sticky on protocols for gaining/cutting with peptides. It would cut down on alot of dumb posts like mine and noobs.  Or at least put it in the VIP section...


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Not a dumb question at all.  You clearly have done your research.  I like your protocol.  My only suggestion would be to add mgf post workout.  I ran igf pre/mgf post on several occasions and had good results.  Definitely some site enhancement.  Also,  blood work has shown the cjc/ghrp carb thing to be bunk so eat away.


----------



## psych (Sep 10, 2015)

How much mgf post?
Do I have to wait on the carbs post workout then? The carbs thing is what is throwing me cause of insulin spikes.

Also won't drinking amino acids throw off my gh pulse cause amino acids are broken down into gulcagon making the body release insulin?
My ninja big magnum magnus!


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Here ya go,  this will answer your questions on the insulin spike.  This is an amazing thread started by a Dr,  Alpha6164. He did bloods to back up all his findings.  Probably the single best place for peptide info. Read the whole thread if you have time.  It's well worth it. 

Exciting! GRF1-29/GHRP-2 serum GH test! - Professional Muscle


----------



## psych (Sep 23, 2015)

Ok so what I've come to terms with...

Igf-lr3 with carbs pre workout

Essential aminos during and post with creatine with no carbs.

Wait an hour take cjc/ghrp shot, wait 20 min and then take whey isolate.

90 minutes later eat solid protein.


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 23, 2015)

Boom!  I sip as amino all day.  That is one supplement I see and feel working and will not go without.  I'd give up whey protein long before aminos.


----------

